# Andrew Sandlin yea or nay?



## 3John2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just wondering what you guys think of Andrew Sandlin? He's Reformed but I never hear anyone here mention him.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 20, 2007)

A self-description


> A quasi-charismatic, low-church, Kuyperian, revivalist Reformation evangelical like me ...


link: http://www.andrewsandlin.net/?cat=2
The post from which this quote is taken actually makes it fairly clear why he doesn't get that much attention on our site.

Also contributes to "reformedcatholicisim" website. Not exactly up our alley.

his church's website: http://www.cotk.org/

his secular endeavors/columns: http://www.christianculture.com/ He is clearly quite happy with the "culture-warrior" moniker

recently removed (apparently without real just cause) from Sermon Audio

They are no longer part of the CRE: http://popedoug.blogspot.com/


----------



## bookslover (Apr 21, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> A self-description
> 
> link: http://www.andrewsandlin.net/?cat=2
> The post from which this quote is taken actually makes it fairly clear why he doesn't get that much attention on our site.
> ...



Wasn't he (or maybe still is) a theonomist associated with Rushdoony's outfit?


----------



## 3John2 (Apr 21, 2007)

Our church is one of the Church of The King churches so we're associated with him. I heard him preach there once. Pretty good message. He'll be back here first Sunday in June. I was just wondering as I've never heard him mentioned here. He'll be defending his doctoral dissertation next month as well.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 21, 2007)

He claims, despite a mountain of evidence to the contrary, that the law-gospel hermeneutic is "Lutheran" and not Reformed. We responded to him a bit in CJPM.

He also once gave an "historic" (or so his ad copy in WORLD claimed) lecture to the WSC students one evening in '97 or '98. 

rsc


----------



## Magma2 (Apr 21, 2007)

He's on the wrong side of the Federal Vision debate. He claims that the so-called "ecumenical" creeds are the standard of orthodoxy, therefore it follows that the Auburn Ave. crowd can't be heretics. Brilliant.


----------



## 3John2 (Apr 21, 2007)

HOw was that message at Westiminster received by the students AND faculty? I'm NOT FV by the way.


----------



## tewilder (Apr 21, 2007)

Andrew Sandlin no longer claims to be Reformed. He sees himself now as a sort of mild Charismatic.

Also he defends Norman Shepherd, but Sandlin is a critic of the Federal Vision. He is against their clericalism and ritualism.

Finally, Sandlin has had a running controversy with Doug Wilson because Sandlin likes post-modernism.


----------



## tewilder (Apr 21, 2007)

For Sandlin vs. Wilson on postmodernism see:

http://www.andrewsandlin.net/?p=326

Sandlin on the Federal Vision:

http://www.andrewsandlin.net/?p=191

Sandlin on the Federal Vision Covenant Renewal service

http://www.andrewsandlin.net/?p=154


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 21, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Wasn't he (or maybe still is) a theonomist associated with Rushdoony's outfit?



No.

Sandlin no longer considers himself connected with Rushdoony. When Rush began supporting the American Tax Payers Party and Howard Phillips--instead of the sacred GOP--Sandlin was getting nervous. When Rush died Sandlin severed the ties.


----------



## 3John2 (Apr 21, 2007)

No longer Reformed? That is new's to me. My church is VERY Reformed so I'm not sure how in step we are with his Church of The King. Oh well. I guess when I talk with him in a few week I can hear it straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 21, 2007)

3John2 said:


> HOw was that message at Westiminster received by the students AND faculty? I'm NOT FV by the way.



I don't remember. It was a long time ago. There was no mass conversion to theonomy/reconstructionism.

rsc


----------



## tewilder (Apr 21, 2007)

3John2 said:


> No longer Reformed? That is new's to me. My church is VERY Reformed so I'm not sure how in step we are with his Church of The King. Oh well. I guess when I talk with him in a few week I can hear it straight from the horses mouth.



Here is where he first starting talking about it

http://www.andrewsandlin.net/?p=12

but later he posted something that I can't find at the moment about how he was now a moderate charismatic evangelical.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Apr 22, 2007)

I like Sandlin. I've benefitted from his teaching. I may not always agree with him, but I consider him to be a faithful brother in Christ.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 22, 2007)

He's a good speaker, and some of his earlier articles against "Reformed Retreatism" (e.g., against those who say that we should live like Christians in Church but Secularists in Politics) are pretty good.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 22, 2007)

Funny, I was in a local used bookstore yesterday, and saw an copy of Ken Gentry's "Before Jerusalem Fell" previously owned by... the Rev. & Mrs. Andrew Sandlin of Ohio (!).


----------



## 3John2 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've never read a full book him or anything but I'm sure I will at some point. Like I said I'll be meeting him in a few weeks so I'll ask about his stance on certain things. I was just curious as I never heard anyone mention him here.


----------



## tewilder (Apr 23, 2007)

3John2 said:


> I've never read a full book him or anything but I'm sure I will at some point. Like I said I'll be meeting him in a few weeks so I'll ask about his stance on certain things. I was just curious as I never heard anyone mention him here.



He has a new book on ecclesiology that sounds interesting and that I probably should read some time.


----------



## Archlute (Apr 23, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> He's a good speaker, and some of his earlier articles against "Reformed Retreatism" (e.g., against those who say that we should live like Christians in Church but Secularists in Politics) are pretty good.



I'd be interested in getting a hold on some of those if you know where I can find them!


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.christianculture.com/cgi-local/npublisher/viewnews.cgi?category=3&id=1140483354


----------

